# Improv for Social Anxiety



## skim

Hey all! 

Has anyone tried taking an improv class to help with social anxiety?? There are some classes specifically tailored to help people with SA. I might sign up for an online one, also my boyfriend really thinks it will help me. Apparently it helps you think on your feet and be more comfortable in uncertain situations. I would never normally do an improv acting class, but since everyone else there will be awkward like me I feel more comfortable about it (lol). Let me know your experience if you've taken one, I can also update this once I've started the classes...


----------



## rabidfoxes

I haven't done improvisation for SA specifically but I have done some improvisation as part of what's called 'theatre games' or warm-up for actors (I used to volunteer with a youth theatre). It's one of the most brilliant things I've done in my life and I miss it terribly. Try it over the internet but also in-person when we come out of the pandemic. It gives this great sense of freedom and connection with people around you that's sometimes so hard to find in this world.

But it will be very hard to start with. I've also done improv as a kid when my mother took me to a theatre class. I never went back...the awkwardness was just too much, I couldn't get over it. 

Let us have an update once you've tried it out plz


----------



## jamiebear

Go for it! (But try to find a live class if you can.) Some swear it changed their lives, as their conversation skills improved and they found it loosened them up. I wanted to go to a comedy club to participate but it was too far.


----------



## skim

@rabidfoxes @jamiebear Thank you both for the replies! I see, yeah an in-person one would be great, if I end up liking this online one, I might try that. It's great to hear that it's been helpful to people. I am starting the first class tomorrow!


----------



## SageyP

I haven't heard of this before for SA but sounds interesting. Hope your first class goes well! Please do update. 😊


----------



## pillbugger

I've definitely thought about it, as I need plenty of help with speaking. I think it might even be a must for me. The theatre classes that rabidfoxes did sound like fun. I wonder if one gets to dress up. I'll feel more confident behind a mask, pretending to be someone else, that's for sure.

Break a leg on your first class (good luck)!


----------



## skim

Hello! An update: the first class was good and we have a super goofy instructor. It's pretty nice because he has dealt with anxiety in the past and gets what types of thoughts an anxious mind might have. There is around 14 people, a good mix of different ages and whatnot. We played a lot of like, name games and a game where you go around adding one word after the other so it makes a story. Uh... I guess he wants to get us more comfortable with saying things and not judging them, saying what first pops in our heads, and also not trying to control situations so much. I do see how a live class might help since you do have to use your body to act sometimes.

If being in a school classroom gives me an anxiety level of like 8-9, then this class is like a 1-2 so far. Not sure if that's a good thing. I was surprised that in the free-for-all sections of the class, more people than I was expecting jumped in... I still have a very hard time volunteering myself to speak, even if it's just a few words. So, I'm a tad worried for that. When I'm called on I say things but if it's not my turn or no one calls on me then I will absolutely not speak...

Not sure how much the class will help, but even if it helps a little that will be nice!

Cheers!


----------



## SWFGF

I hadn't heard of improv for SA, but that is a really cool idea! There is also "Stand Up for Mental Health," a stand-up comedy course by David Granirer for people with different mental health issues. I saw a live show years ago and I think it is a really cool program.


----------

